

Why Does the Length of CDs Vary So Widely? - mhb
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/09/why-are-some-cds-longer-than-others.html

======
michael_dorfman
Why does the number of pages in books vary? Why does the size of paintings
vary? Why does the number of bytes in purchased software vary?

And how long is a piece of string, anyway?

